# JOAD Regional Summer Camp(s) 2010, Chandler, AZand more.



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

It sounds like a great opportunity. Sadly, I can't afford it right now, and it is especially not worth the money because I can't be there Sunday. 

I hope all goes well, and I hope people take great notes to share.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Sighting In said:


> ...I can't be there Sunday...


We all make choices. What a great country we live in to be able to have choices.

The key to this event is that just about any youth that is interested in improving their archery with sound target archery skills can benefit. Youth access to high performance coaching and training has never been so accessible.


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

This is going to be a great opportuity for many archers. These are "open" camps and archers will be able to interact and learn from other archers and coaches from around the country. I don't think you will be able to put a $$$ value on the experience that the camp attendees will have.

The coaches who will be conducting the camp are highly qualified and experienced. Community and Regional Coaches who would like to attend the camps for education or recertification should contact Diane Watson for more information.

This is the direction that the JOAD Camp program will be taking so I hope everyone who would like to attend is able to. We're going to have a great time

See ya in Chandler,

LDF


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

ldfalks said:


> ... Community and Regional Coaches who would like to attend the camps for education or recertification should contact Diane Watson for more information...


What about parents, instructors, club members, etc that like to be camp spectators and learn something too?


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

Anyone is welcome to come and watch. Parents should be with their archers, but will be "spectators" and still receive the benefit of "monitoring" the course.

Those who wish to attend as participants for recertificaiton should contact Diane so we can know how many we need to expect. The more the merrier :shade:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Wait, so this means that if I am free that Saturday I can come down and watch without paying for it? I understand I wouldn't get to actually DO any of the stuff, but watching and learning is good enough.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

ldfalks said:


> Anyone is welcome to come and watch. Parents should be with their archers, but will be "spectators" and still receive the benefit of "monitoring" the course.
> 
> Those who wish to attend as participants for recertificaiton should contact Diane so we can know how many we need to expect. The more the merrier :shade:


Email sent to DW, I didnt realize that I was certified CAC in 2009, time flys by. What a great opprotunity the JOAD camp is for recertification!


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

Sighting In said:


> Wait, so this means that if I am free that Saturday I can come down and watch without paying for it? I understand I wouldn't get to actually DO any of the stuff, but watching and learning is good enough.


Yes, everyone is encouraged to come out and see what's going on.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

ldfalks said:


> Yes, everyone is encouraged to come out and see what's going on.


Sounds great. Now I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Sighting In said:


> Sounds great. Now I am really looking forward to it.


 Bring a chair, water, snacks, sunscreen, notepad, pen and pencil, camera, etc.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Who is considering coming to the June 2010 JOAD Camp in Chandler? 
I can tell you that the area is new. The range was finished 6 month ago and has ample permanent shade, indoor plumbing, electricity and the parking is just steps away. The targets and stands are new. http://www.paseoarchery.org/ This is a dedicated target archery facility.
Hotels, shopping and food outlets are close by and are new like the range.

There is regional airport AZA 15 miles away that has some affordable flights from the midwest and the northeast. Have a look. http://www.phxmesagateway.org/

PHX Sky Harbor international airport is 23 miles away and is served by all major airlines and is a hub for US Airways and Southwest Airlines (aka bags fly free). PHX is the primary airport for the AZ Cup.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

JOAD Clubs. Any takers?


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

There are already some archers, and coaches, signed up for the JOAD Camp in Chandler. The Holiday Inn Express is our host hotel and has given us a GREAT rate per night (just mention the Paseo Vista Archery Group when reserving your room). We will be using their conference room for classroom work.

The excellent facilities, close proximity of the range, lodging, and dining, and the beautiful early June weather of Chandler, AZ make this a prime opprotunity for JOAD archers. By the way, we have scheduled our classroom sessions for the mid-afternoon so that we can be on the range in the cooler parts of the day. But, you'll still be able to get an "arm guard tan".

The Paseo Vista Archery group has gone above and beyond the call of duty with their hospitality and organization efforts to insure that we have a successful Regional JOAD Camp. Archers, coaches, and parents will all benefit from this camp.

For Community and Regional Coaches wishing to earn recertification credit, assisting with this camp will satisfy that requirement. Please send me an email [email protected] or call me 615-497-0147 to coordinate your attendance.

LDF


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The camp information says that space is limited.
http://usarchery.org/events/3801
How many spaces are available?

There are 41 days between now and the Paseo Camp. I assume that people should sign up an be confirmed before making non refundable travel plans?


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> The camp information says that space is limited.
> http://usarchery.org/events/3801
> How many spaces are available?
> 
> There are 41 days between now and the Paseo Camp. I assume that people should sign up an be confirmed before making non refundable travel plans?


We planned to limit the attendance to 20 archers. There is plenty of room right now, but things could get crowded if folks wait too long.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

ldfalks said:


> We planned to limit the attendance to 20 archers. There is plenty of room right now, but things could get crowded if folks wait too long.


I am suprised and pleased to say that FITA target archery is growing in the USA at an astonishing rate. The AZ Cup was averaging about 200 archers each year. This year, over 300 and there was a waiting list. Thats a 50% increase in one year in a economic down turn. In the old days, folks would sign up late knowing there would be space. Those days are disappearing quickly. It was sad to hear form the folks that had purchased plane tickets not realizing the touney was full. 

Those interested in taking part in JOAD Camps, reserve your space now.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

“But Bob, I am (or my child is) not ready for such a camp. Maybe in a year or two…”

May I suggest that a JOAD time as a JOAD is short. I can tell you that based on personal experience locally, I see kids age out regretting with their parents that they should have gotten focused coaching earlier, purchased and tuned good arrows sooner and tried competition at the first opportunity just to learn the process and for the experience. All that have been to a JOAD camp have told me it was a blast and their only regret is that they wished they had taken part sooner before they had developed bad habits.

Is JOAD camp for everyone? No. Talent and determination are keys to success. But if club instructors or club leaders have remarked positively your or your child’s talent, potential or focus, look deeper into taking part a JOAD camp.


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> “But Bob, I am (or my child is) not ready for such a camp. Maybe in a year or two…”
> 
> May I suggest that a JOAD time as a JOAD is short. I can tell you that based on personal experience locally, I see kids age out regretting with their parents that they should have gotten focused coaching earlier, purchased and tuned good arrows sooner and tried competition at the first opportunity just to learn the process and for the experience. All that have been to a JOAD camp have told me it was a blast and their only regret is that they wished they had taken part sooner before they had developed bad habits.
> 
> Is JOAD camp for everyone? No. Talent and determination are keys to success. But if club instructors or club leaders have remarked positively your or your child’s talent, potential or focus, look deeper into taking part a JOAD camp.


Bob, I'm glad you posted this. This particular JOAD camp will be organized so that archers of beginning, intermediate an advanced ability levels will receive instruction tailored to their ability level with the goal of giving them the tools they need to step up to the "next Level".

I ran a JOAD camp at the Chula Vista OTC with Coach Jim Pruitte in the Summer of 2007. We had a great group of young archers. 2 of those young archers, David Ruybal and Heather Kohel later became Junior Dream Team members and Heather is now in the Resident Athlete Program.

JOAD Camp will be a great experience for all of us.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Dee, what about this camp occurring just before JOAD nationals? I have one interested in coming but concerned about the impact on JOAD nationals if major form elements are changed.


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

TomB said:


> Dee, what about this camp occurring just before JOAD nationals? I have one interested in coming but concerned about the impact on JOAD nationals if major form elements are changed.


Most of the time we will be using stretch bands and light bows. There will be some shooting for Ranking and Team Round simulation. This is a 3-day camp (noon Thursday to noon Sunday) so any attempts at form change will be geared toward sustainable improvements (posture, alignment, followthrough) that would help rather than hurt performance at the JOAD Nationals.

With so many tournaments this summer it was difficult to find a time to have the camp and dodge school, heat and vacations. Linda Beck has a camp in Michigan during the same weekend. We will be presenting a lot of information and having classes during the camp too. Goal setting, preparing for tournaments, rules (by Judge Pian), and other topics will be covered in classes and will have practical exercises to complete.

We'll be doing much more than just form practice. The camps are geared toward overall archer education and improvement. Any form improvements will be sustainable and helpful to the archers.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Here is a link to the summer 2010 JOAD camps information webpage: http://usarchery.org/events/3801 
Here is the link to the Paseo Vista Chandler, AZ, JOAD Camp Schedule pdf: http://assets.usoc.org/assets/documents/attached_file/filename/24449/Paseo_Vista_Camp.pdf 
Here is the link to the Paseo Vista Hotel to Range directions document: http://usarchery.org/assets/documen..._Hotel_for_the_Paseo_Vista_JOAD_Club_Camp.doc


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

Maybe I am missing it, but I can not seem to find the location of the East Region camp with Steve Cornell. Anyone know?


----------



## EPA (Jun 5, 2009)

*North Camp?*

I don't seem to be able to find any information on the camp to be held at the Demmer Center in Lansing MI either. Has anyone else found the information?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The USA Archery Coaching webpages includes a “Coach Locator” pdf document
http://assets.usoc.org/assets/documents/attached_file/filename/24684/Coach_Locator.pdf

Here is the listed contact information for the four 2010 JOAD Camp leaders.
Linda Beck [email protected] Maple Lake MN Elite
Steve Cornell [email protected] OH Elite
L. Dee Falks [email protected] TN Elite
Bob Romero [email protected] Gainesville FL Elite


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> The camp information says that space is limited.
> http://usarchery.org/events/3801...
> QUOTE]
> About a month to go, anyone going to Chandler?


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

We have quite a few folks signing up. Diane Watson sent me 2 more registrations today. We have plenty of great coaches and are about half full, so sign up and reserve your space. This is going to be a great camp with lots of good training.

LDF


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Most of the rules presentations given are for judge training, tournament operations and to the archers/coaches at a competition. Is there anything in particular that coaches and archers in training mode would like to be informed about the "rules"? 
Team rounds? Protests? Why judges do what they do?


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

Make sure that when you are reserving your room at the Holiday Inn at Ocotillo [1200 West Ocotillo Road, Chandler, Arizona 85248 (480)203-2121]
you mention the Paseo Vista Archry Grolup and the rate will be $80.00 per night.

LDF


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Folks, has anyone gotten the paperwork for this camp? Or has it been sent out? 

Just curious - I want to keep a lookout for it in the mail.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## krejcik (Feb 24, 2009)

*No paperwork here*

I have not received any registration info. I did talk to Diane and Bob a couple of weeks ago, so my son's name should be on the list.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

I sent a note to be included in the coaches renewal hours part of it, and have received no verification either. Perhaps they're making a master list and send it out the week of or the week before, or when it is filled? Be nice to know, wouldn't it?


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Formal Registration forms will be emailed out tomorrow.

Steve and Ed, I do have you guys on the list to receive the registration forms.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Cool! Thanks, I just wanted to make sure I didn't miss it in the snail mail.

-Steve


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Keep'em coming...Any more JOADs or Coaches interested in taking part?


----------



## krejcik (Feb 24, 2009)

*Ready to go!*

I emailed the completed registration packet to Diane on Sunday. Reservations have been made. We are good to go! :shade:


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

krejcik said:


> I emailed the completed registration packet to Diane on Sunday. Reservations have been made. We are good to go! :shade:


Ed, what are you hoping to get out of the camp? What was most enticing?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Rumor has it about a dozen are signed up. Room for more at this great open opprotunity.


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

We have 11 archers and a copuple of coaches who are seeking renewal/recertification. I think we will pick up a couple of more folks in the next 2 weeks. We planned for 15 archers so there is more room.

See ya there,
Dee


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

4 JOAD Regional Summer Camps 2010, notice, reminder and information.
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/05/27/joad-regional-camps-in-chandler-az-and-east-lansing-mi/36209


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

*Travel to Newberry*

What airport would you choose to fly into when going to Newberry?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Casualfoto said:


> What airport would you choose to fly into when going to Newberry?


I, flying from Phoenix, would fly to GNV Gainesville or JAX Jacksonville unless there was a smoking deal to fly to MCO or ORL Orlando.
Where are you flying from? 
May I suggest filling in your AT profile information.


----------



## naabuckhunter (Jan 2, 2010)

where will the east camp be?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

naabuckhunter said:


> where will the east camp be?


Contact the lead coach then let us know what you find out.

The camps are being run by USAA coaches. To email a listed USAA coach including Steve Cornell, who is listed as the East JOAD Camp coach, visit the USAA website and go to the Coaching web pages. The “Coach Certification-Coach Locator” page http://usarchery.org/coaching-and-education/certification-program-coach-locator has a link to a coach locator list in pdf. http://assets.usoc.org/assets/documents/attached_file/filename/24684/Coach_Locator.pdf including Steve Cornell [email protected]


----------



## krejcik (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, I'm looking for some detailed coaching that can help my son get to a higher level. Honestly, I really don't know enough to say what I would like to get out of the camp. I'm there for the overall learning experience and education.



Serious Fun said:


> Ed, what are you hoping to get out of the camp? What was most enticing?


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Casualfoto said:


> What airport would you choose to fly into when going to Newberry?


You can fly into Gainesville Airport as that is the city you would have to stay in. If you choose to stay at the Best Western at exit 390 on I-75, they have a shuttle that can pick you up and will also transport you to the Center in Newberry as well. Plus you get $15 certificate per day to eat in their restaurant. 

However, if you are going to rent a car, I would recommend that you fly into Jacksonville or Orlando or Tampa as that is much cheaper. Jax is 1.5 hours away, Tampa is a little over 2 hours and Orlando is two hours.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

krejcik said:


> Well, I'm looking for some detailed coaching that can help my son get to a higher level. Honestly, I really don't know enough to say what I would like to get out of the camp. I'm there for the overall learning experience and education.


 Part of the process is follow up. Are there coaches in our area that would like to take part is the camp. Are recently certified USAA Coaches in the area that will be able to reinforce the camp effort?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

JOAD Camp 2010 http://usarchery.org/events/3801 
The weather for the Chandler camp http://assets.usoc.org/assets/documents/attached_file/filename/25465/Paseo_Vista_Camp.pdf is forecasted to be nice. http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/golf/tenday/85286
100 degrees F with 10 percent humidity is classic “dry heat” that feels like 94 degrees, perfect for new and old bones and muscles alike. With a hat, sunscreen and lots of water, life is good!
The camp has a lot of new to competition JOADs so the tournament prep rules presentation will focus on the basics. http://www.azjoad.com/main/forms/2010_ASAA_Tournament_Rules_and_Procedures_Summary-June05.pdf


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Sighting In said:


> It sounds like a great opportunity. Sadly, I can't afford it right now, and it is especially not worth the money because I can't be there Sunday.
> 
> I hope all goes well, and I hope people take great notes to share.


Looking at the schedule, missing Sunday is not that critical, especially since AZ folks are more than willing to teach team rounds at clubs anytime. Its not to late to sign up. Having the camp in the Phx metro area makes it the most affordable JOAD camp for anyone that lives in town. The confidence a JOAD camper will leave with is priceless.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

USAA JOAD Camp Chandler…briefly
13 campers (two last minute cancels) 6 coaches, parents, volunteers and observers at the Paseo Vista Archery range and Holiday Inn Express meeting facility classroom.. 

Thursday:
Some fly other drive to camp. 
Campers, coaches, parents, volunteers meet at Holiday Inn, make introductions and presented the camp schedule. 
Head off to the field where the campers stretch, shoot their and are unobtrusively videoed. 
After dinner, all assemble back at the classroom and review video. Campers have generally sound basic form indicating that club coaching is effective. Archers are briefed on the first few steps of the form set up and execution from stance to alignment.

Sleep

Friday:
Breakfast
Back to the field, using full length mirrors, practice the training technique. Campers into three work groups for specific coach attention. Campers apply the previous evening lesson with stretch band and training bows. On field presentation up to anchoring and some release. More practice. Then cool down.
Lunch at the field, then more practice.
Back to the classroom for a session on FITA and USAA tournament rules and procedures including team rounds.

Back to the field from blank bale, light bows and use of personal bows. More instruction and coaches hand held video and immediate playback to show the campers what “they look like”. 
After a group dinner, back the classroom for a tournament preparation and SPT presentation. Coaches brief parents on the USAA HPP, tournament selection, networking and general Q and A. Lots of good interaction between campers, parents and coaches. 

Long days starting at 8AM ending after 9PM. General comment from campers and parents a like is “Wow”, “learning a lot” and “fun!” 
More to Come Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

This is a great camp and everyone is having a lot of fun. I think the parents are as excited as the archers, I know the coaches are. I'm looking forward to today...No Wind and a comfy 91 degrees.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll post a summary of the class from both a parent perspective as well as an instructor perspective here on ArcheryTalk. You'll see it Sunday. 

I will also be submitting an article to be published in USA Archery's website too.

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Saturday USAA JOAD Camp Chandler, 2010
All met at the field first thing. Warm up, stretching, stretch band, light bow, mirror, training bow and arrows on blank bale…then each used their own bow in prep for a ranking round. 
Ranking round at 20M, then lunch and off to the classroom for goal setting and a camper led review of the national training system, BEST method, step by step. Teams were created based on the ranking round results. 
Back to the range for team round process. The “Team” choose coaches and practiced the process. 

After dinner, scheduled goal setting work sheets and SPT. Sleep


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

Plus, International Judge "Bob Pian" is on site mentoring the archers in proper tournament etiquite and the nuances of FITA Rules, while doubling as tournament announcer. The standard of excellence has definitly been raised in Chandler, AZ.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

We just finished the JOAD camp in Chandler, and I'd like to give my perspective from a parental perspective. 

The short version: send your child to one. If not this year, next. Your child will gain so much from the knowledge it's not funny. It is totally worth the money to do it. 

The camp is a modified and condensed version of the Junior Dream Team camp done at Chula Vista. It is a mixture of 60 percent range work and 40 percent classroom. Range work is using both light poundage bows as well as the student owned ones. 

Classroom work includes interaction with students as well as traditional instructor led lectures. 

Improvements were seen almost immediately. Kids were put into both traditional qualifying rounds as well as a mixed team round competition based on the results of the qualifying round. 

Highlights of this camp include:

- Two compound archers made the qualifying round exciting by having 7 lead changes between the two of them. In the end, one point separated the two of them after 36 arrows. 

- Two tiebreakers in the qualifying round added to the excitement. 

- Team rounds included one tiebreaker shootoff and a protest 

From a parental perspective, this camp is worth the time and the travel. If you want a 3/4 sized version of what a JDT camp is like, this is an excellent time to give your child an opportunity to grow as an archer and work with elite coaches. 

Many thanks to Elite Coach Dee Falks, and Coaches Gary Yamaguchi, Ed Vortruba, Mike Cullumber, Mel Nichols, and Judge Bob Pian for their work in class and on the field. 

There is time to still get your kids into one of the two remaining classes. If you want one of these classes in your area, feel free to let USA Archery know. Denise Parker would love your feedback. Email her at [email protected]. Let her know that you'd like to see more of these regional JOAD camps in your area. 

If you want more feedback from a parental view, feel free to PM me here on ArcheryTalk. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Chandler JOAD Camp Sunday
All arrive at the field after checking out of hotel. Stretch, stretch band, light bow than personal bows on blank bales at distance. Team round robins.
Lunch
More team round robins.
Camp wrap up and good byes in the early afternoon. 
Special thank you to Dream Team members Kiley Larrick, Nathan and Carissa Yamaguchi that helped with everything from leading warm up to demonstrating technique to picking up sandwiches and putting away equipment. Thanks to all the coaches led by LD Falks.
Some campers stay and take advantage of the opportunity collect sight setting for the Easton JOAD Nationals.


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

I can hardly wait to do this again. And I want to extend a special "thank you" to International Judge "Serious Fun" Bob Pian for his help during camp. It wouldn't have been the same, nor nearly as much fun, without him.

What a great weekend. We're already looking at doing this again during Spring Break 2011 so make plans early.

LDF


----------



## krejcik (Feb 24, 2009)

*Thanks for a great camp!!!*

All I can say is WOW!!! This camp exceeded my expectations from beginning to end! I don't know where to start and end about how impressed I was by this camp experience. From the incredible coaching and instruction, to meeting the most wonderful people associated with USA Archery and JOAD.

I was amazed to see the dramatic changes in my son's form almost immediately. And the overall psychological change in my son is surprising. He has more confidence and even looks forward to shooting "under pressure." He was so motivated that he immediately wants to start a training log to track his training routine and progress. John didn't really think he was ready for the JOAD Nationals and did not want to go. Now he can't wait!

My very heartfelt thanks go out to everyone who helped put this camp together. Thanks to Coaches Dee, Gary, Ed, Mel and Mike. Thank you Dream Teamers Nathan, Kiley and Karissa. And a special thanks to Judge Bob Pian who kept us parents entertained during the competition events, I'm sure you'll be hearing from ESPN soon for a commentator gig!

We can't wait to do this again next year!

-Ed


----------



## mcullumber (Jul 31, 2006)

*Thanks to the Parents*

All I can say is as a coach at the camp I had the a wonderful opportunity to meet some of the finest young men and women in our sport. They say that the future of our sport is in our youth and I can truly say that the future looks bright!

While the future may be in our youth, without the parents and their support, our future would be dim. Thank you to all the parents who took that leap of faith and brought their young archers to desert of Chandler, AZ. You guys were great.


Mike


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

I only went out to watch for a very short bit, but it was very cool! I would definately recommend it to young athletes... and parents.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Photos are up.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=179509&id=588963620

Let me know if you can't view them. As I get more from other sources, I will be adding to the album.

-Steve


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

More about the form and training?

A couple of sources to purchase “Inside the Archer (Total Archery)”
http://www.astraarchery.com/Inside_the_Archer.html
http://www.amazon.com/Inside-Archer-Total-Archery-KiSik/dp/098242650X
The book is a great addition of the Community Archery Coach Course certification materials and offers great insight to all.


----------



## EAC3 (Nov 29, 2009)

My two kids attended the Michigan camp. It was fabulous, and exceeded my expectations. Our group was small, only 7 kids, so the amount of individual attention was immense. My youngest (9), had a hard time keeping focused th entire time, but the coaches were great with giving him a break and even rewarding his good performance with some 3D shooting. He amazed his dad last night with his improvement, tight groups all in the yellow last night at 20m. My daughter also improved a lot. She was very happy with her learning experience, and as a painfully shy 13 year old, the coaches did great drawing her out and making her smile. She was very excited about her improved grouping as well, as is her dad.
Being new to archery, we were actually warned against going to camp, that the NTS would mess up or injure the kids. From what I learned and witnessed, there is no validity to those statements. My daughter says the way she was instructed at camp was easier than the way she had learned before, and she likes it better. I would not hesitate to send my kids again, this was an awesome learning experience and we cannot thank coaches Beck, Stover, and Cieslinski enough. Also observer Coach Wisser was incredibly helpful and encouraging as well.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The last scheduled JOAD Camp is scheduled for Newberry Florida, August 12-15, 2010.
http://usarchery.org/events/3801 
http://assets.usoc.org/assets/documents/attached_file/filename/27982/Registration_for_Day_Camps.pdf
Be sure to take advantage of the opportunity. The Florida camp positioned after the national outdoor season.
The camp is for everyone from the youth that took part in a parks and recreation program and wants to learn more to the JOAD that did well nationally and seeks high performance coaching.


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

*JOAD Camps*

Wasn't there a camp scheduled for eastern Pennsylvania?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Casualfoto said:


> Wasn't there a camp scheduled for eastern Pennsylvania?


Was...no longer...
I try to always remind families that an youth archers time as a JOAD is short. When opprotunities arrise, it is important to take them.

What I do know is that those that have taken part in the camps have nothing but good things to report. Looks like the NE folks will have to head to Florida or otherwise reschedule based on the demand.

I think fall camps are great as it gives youth archers the chance to implement before the indoor season. Finding time during the school year is always a challenge. I wonder if the weekend and days before Thanks giving might be a good time for JOAD camps since many family seem to take off that week already.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

The PA camp was cancelled due to a lack of registrations.

Newberry is going to be a great camp as well. There is still space available!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

EAC3 said:


> My two kids attended the Michigan camp. It was fabulous, and exceeded my expectations. Our group was small, only 7 kids, so the amount of individual attention was immense. My youngest (9), had a hard time keeping focused th entire time, but the coaches were great with giving him a break and even rewarding his good performance with some 3D shooting. He amazed his dad last night with his improvement, tight groups all in the yellow last night at 20m. My daughter also improved a lot. She was very happy with her learning experience, and as a painfully shy 13 year old, the coaches did great drawing her out and making her smile. She was very excited about her improved grouping as well, as is her dad.
> Being new to archery, we were actually warned against going to camp, that the NTS would mess up or injure the kids. From what I learned and witnessed, there is no validity to those statements. My daughter says the way she was instructed at camp was easier than the way she had learned before, and she likes it better. I would not hesitate to send my kids again, this was an awesome learning experience and we cannot thank coaches Beck, Stover, and Cieslinski enough. Also observer Coach Wisser was incredibly helpful and encouraging as well.


Seven campers is actually very good. The 2010 Michigan regional JOAD camp actually exceeded the national JOAD Camp at Chula Vista in 2005, which had six JOAD campers. http://www.azjoad.com/2005/mesa_targeteers_joad_camp.htm 

Chandler was an usually large JOAD camp, thank goodness Chandler had good coach and coach re certification participation. Here is to hoping that large camps become the norm.

Thank you to the certified USAA coaches around the country for giving time and attention to youth target archery.


----------

